# Neuer PC - Airflow



## Bockwurstus (15. Februar 2016)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen mein erstes System selbst zusammengebaut (mit ein wenig Hilfe ). 
Nun suche ich den "perfekten" Airflow für mein Setup, da ich mit diesem System auch vorhabe zu übertakten.

Hardware:
Case: Corsair 200r
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: i7-6700k
CPU Kühler: Cryorig R1 Universal
GPU: Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X
RAM: G.Skill Value 2x8GB (ohne Heatspreader, also relative klein)

Das sollten alle wichtigen Punkte gewesen sein.

Das ist der momenaten Zustand meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß auch gar nicht, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, dass ich meinen CPU Kühler quasi nochmal "extra" kühle(Case Lüfter umgebaut)?

Das zweite Bild beschreibt jetzt meine Idee, die ich hätte um meinen Airflow zu verbessern(Pfeile sind nummeriert).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also erstmal wollte ich noch zusätzliche Kühler hinter/neben meinem CPU Kühler einbauen um die Abwärme besser abzuführen (1 & 2). Der Lüfter Nummer 3 soll quasi das gleich tun. mit der 4 wollte ich noch ausdrücken, dass ich mein Netztel umdrehen möchte, damit es nicht mit die warme Luft von innen ansaugt sondern Luft von unterhalb/außerhalb des Gehäuses einsaugt und ich Platz habe für Lüfter Nummer 5(dafür muss ich noch eine Unterlage unter den PC stellen, weil sonst der Teppich direkt dran liegt). an Stelle Nummer 5 wollte ich noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter einbauen, der kühle Luft insgesamt von unten in das Gehäuse blasen soll.

Ich frage mich aber, macht Lüfter 5 z.B, überhaupt Sinn? Meine GraKa blast ja quasi genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und das ist ja eher kontraproduktiv oder? Wobei die Lüfter der Sapphire Fury moistens seeehr langsam laufen. Selbst unter Last überschreiten sie die 1.000 RPM glaube ich nicht, sind beim Spielen aber sowieso meistens unhörbar.

Ich hatte daran gedacht bei 1 den bequiet einzubauen (be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120x120x25mm 1500 U/min) und bei 2,3 & 5 die größere Variante (be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140x140x25mm 1000 U/min).

Macht das so überhaupt Sinn? Wären die ganzen Lüfter eventuell sogar overkill? Was sagt ihr dazu?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bockwurstus

PS: Habe nochmal den Rohversion eingefügt, falls jemand andere bessere Vorschläge hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chewara (15. Februar 2016)

ja
1. Netzteil umdrehen (bei 4)
2. den Lüfter über dem CPU- Kühler abschrauben und hinter dem CPU-Kühler ausblasend einbauen (bei 1)
3. eventuell noch einen 2ten Lüfter der von vorn einbläst, wenn du die Festplatte woanders unterbekommst.. oder hat unten noch ein mal rein (bei 5)

mehr würde ich nicht machen, 
doch, die unterlage zwischen teppich und pc würde ich auch machen


----------



## Bockwurstus (15. Februar 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> ja
> 1. Netzteil umdrehen (bei 4)
> 2. den Lüfter über dem CPU- Kühler abschrauben und hinter dem CPU-Kühler ausblasend einbauen (bei 1)
> 3. eventuell noch einen 2ten Lüfter der von vorn einbläst, wenn du die Festplatte woanders unterbekommst.. oder hat unten noch ein mal rein (bei 5)
> ...



ja zu was ? 

1. werde ich auf jeden Fall machen
2. also einen ausblasend bei 1 einbauen aber noch einen ausblasend bei 2 hat keinen sinn?
3. also vorne kann ich keinen zusätzlichen einbauen, da sind oben die Laufwerke und unten die Festplatten. Aber macht das überhaupt Sinn bei 5 einen einzubauen? Meine GraKa blast ja genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung?


----------



## chewara (15. Februar 2016)

bei 5 klar  kann man das machen hab ich doch geschrieben?  
achja völlig vergessen , ich denke zu 95% dass deine GraKa andersherum pustet/saugt whatever


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2016)

Warme Luft steigt nach oben, man bedenke diese Problematik


----------



## Meroveus (15. Februar 2016)

1. Netzteil umdrehen
2. Hecklüfter absaugend einbauen
3. 2en Lüfter vorne einblasend einbauen
4. Die GPU pustet nach oben durch die Kühlrippen und nicht nach unten
5. 2 Deckellüfter absaugend wirken sich stark auf CPU Temperatur (kann um die 10° ausmachen) aus, weniger auf die GPU (1°-4°)

Fazit: Bild 2 stellt fast das Optimum dar, ob du nun einen zweiten vorne oder unten im Boden einbaust, ist fast Geschmackssache,, wirkliche Unterschiede macht das keine, das kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## Bockwurstus (15. Februar 2016)

chewara schrieb:


> bei 5 klar  kann man das machen hab ich doch geschrieben?
> achja völlig vergessen , ich denke zu 95% dass deine GraKa andersherum pustet/saugt whatever



Was ja natürlich auch Sinn macht, sonst würde meine GraKa ja gar nicht gekühlt warden .. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Warme Luft steigt nach oben, man bedenke diese Problematik



Deswegen möchte ich ja auch von oben die Luft absaugen oder nicht? Oder was möchtest du genau damit sagen?



Meroveus schrieb:


> 1. Netzteil umdrehen
> 2. Hecklüfter absaugend einbauen
> 3. 2en Lüfter vorne einblasend einbauen
> 4. Die GPU pustet nach oben durch die Kühlrippen und nicht nach unten
> ...




Naja vorne kann ich ja leider keinen 2ten mehr einbauen, da dort kein Platz mehr ist. Also werde ich die Lüfter wohl unten einbauen. Aber wenn du sagst fast das Optimum.. was ware den deiner Ansicht nach DAS Optimum? 

Und mit meinen ausgewählten Lüfter werde ich auch zufrieden sein gehe ich mal von aus oder?

Ach und weiß zufällig jemand, wie ich meinen CPU Kühler einstelle? Weder über das UEFI noch über Speedfan kann ich die Geschwindigkeit regulieren.. Hat da vielleicht jemand ein Tipp oder Erfahrugnen mit dem Cryorig R1 Universal?

Mir fällt noch ein, ich könnte theoretisch noch einen 120mm Lüfter an der Seitendwan befestigen.

Habe mal einen grünen Kringel gemacht, wo er ungefährt plartiert ware. Würde das den Airflow noch verbessern, bzw Sinn machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Junge... So schwer kann das doch gar nicht sein....
Wobei der vordere obere Lüfter nun wirklich nicht sein muss, das war damals mal ein Testaufbau.
Lüfter in der Seitenwand würden zusätzliche Verwirbelungen bringen, was eher negativ wäre. Austesten kannst du aber gerne. Denn nur durch Versuchen, lernt man dazu.

Mit dem Cryorig kann ich dir helfen, wenn meiner da ist. Allerdings dann der Ultimate. Muss das Ding einfach mal testen


----------



## Bockwurstus (15. Februar 2016)

Ja gut dann werde ich das so machen 

Ja DAS wäre cool! Ist ja prinzipiell der selbe, nur der vordere Lüfter ist kleiner 
Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Leob12 (15. Februar 2016)

2xVorne rein, Netzteil umdrehen, 1xhinten raus. Kannst noch hinten oben einen Lüfter einbauen der rausbläst, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ein Lüfter an der Seite macht nur Sinn wenn du viel Staub im Case haben möchtest. Die Oberseite würde ich irgendwie abdecken oder staubsicher machen, sonst rieselt der Staub komplett ungehindert rein. 
Wenn du übertakten wolltest, wieso dann diese relativ alte Case mit doch recht begrenzten Lufteinlässen vorne und bescheidenem Staubschutz?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Optimieren ist immer so ein dehnbarer Begriff. In welche Richtung optinieren? Beste Temperatur, niedrigstes Geräusch, bester Kompromiss?

Ich habe das bei einer Rechner mit ähnlicher Belastung durch Grafikkarte und Prozessor so gelöst, damit erspart man sich die Lüfter oben, die es laut werden lassen. Im Betrieb unter Vollast bleibt der Rechner quasi unhörbar und trotzdem kühl genug. Der "faltet" 24h vor sich hin und stört nicht mehr. Gerade auch die beiden kleinen 60mm Lüfter hinten auf Höhe der Grafikkarte kosten nix, sind seehr leise und helfen merklich.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ng-home-pcs-luefteranordnung-und-drehzahl.jpg


----------



## Bockwurstus (15. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> 2xVorne rein, Netzteil umdrehen, 1xhinten raus. Kannst noch hinten oben einen Lüfter einbauen der rausbläst, ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ein Lüfter an der Seite macht nur Sinn wenn du viel Staub im Case haben möchtest. Die Oberseite würde ich irgendwie abdecken oder staubsicher machen, sonst rieselt der Staub komplett ungehindert rein.
> Wenn du übertakten wolltest, wieso dann diese relativ alte Case mit doch recht begrenzten Lufteinlässen vorne und bescheidenem Staubschutz?



Vielen Dank!

Mhm ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht soo viel Ahnung, und da der überall gute Bewertungen hatte und eigentlich solide ist, habe ich den genommen ..  Was würdest du mir denn eher emfpehlen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Optimieren ist immer so ein dehnbarer Begriff. In welche Richtung optinieren? Beste Temperatur, niedrigstes Geräusch, bester Kompromiss?
> 
> Ich habe das bei einer Rechner mit ähnlicher Belastung durch Grafikkarte und Prozessor so gelöst, damit erspart man sich die Lüfter oben, die es laut werden lassen. Im Betrieb unter Vollast bleibt der Rechner quasi unhörbar und trotzdem kühl genug. Der "faltet" 24h vor sich hin und stört nicht mehr. Gerade auch die beiden kleinen 60mm Lüfter hinten auf Höhe der Grafikkarte kosten nix, sind seehr leise und helfen merklich.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ng-home-pcs-luefteranordnung-und-drehzahl.jpg



Eher in die Richtung beste Temperatur. Im Idle möchte ich alles ruhig laufen lassen durch Temperatursteuerung (was ja nur durch PWM möglich ist oder?) Und wenn ich wirkliche Belastung habe --> spielen in meinem Fall, habe ich zu 99,99% Kopfhörer auf und ein etwas lauterer Lüfter stört mich dann nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Bockwurstus schrieb:


> was ja nur durch PWM möglich ist oder


Nein, es gibt 4-PIN PWM Lüfter und 3-PIN Spannungsgeregelte. 
Ich persönlich finde 3-PIN Lüfter leiser, aber Dein Mainboard hat nur Anschlüsse für4-PIN Lüfter

*Dein Gehäuse:*
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter (vorne): 1x 120mm • Lüfter (hinten): 1x  120mm • Lüfter (seite): 2x 140mm (optional) • Lüfter (oben): 2x 140mm  (optional) • Lüfter (unten): 1x 140mm (optional) •

*Dein Mainboard* hat folgende Anschlüsse:
2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin

*1. mögliche High End Lüfter*
Vorne 4-PIN: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
unten 4-PIN: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oben 4-PIN: be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hinten 4-PIN Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P (ITR-B12-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
2. Anschüsse*
Lüfter hinten über den zweiten CPU-Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard,
die anderen drei Lüfter über die SYS-Lüfteranschlüsse am Mainboard
*
3. Alternativ günstigere Lüfter:*
Oben wären die "Luxus Lüfter, es geht auch mit diesen als Budget Lösung:
120 mm https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=5920_4-Pin+PWM~1034_EKL~355_120~3352_2014#xf_top
140mm https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=5920_4-Pin+PWM~1034_EKL~355_140#xf_top


----------



## Bockwurstus (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt 4-PIN PWM Lüfter und 3-PIN Spannungsgeregelte.
> Ich persönlich finde 3-PIN Lüfter leiser, aber Dein Mainboard hat nur Anschlüsse für4-PIN Lüfter
> 
> *Dein Gehäuse:*
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese detaillierte Antwort!

*1.*
 oben: Dann 2mal den 140mm?
hinten:  habe ich doch nur ein Platz von 120mm, der Noiseblocker hat doch 140mm? Einfach nur vergriffen und du meintest den 120mm? und warum da den Noiseblocker statt dem bequiet?

*2.*
Den hinteren über den 2. CPU Anschluss, damit er über die CPU geregelt wird richtig?
SYS-Anschlüsse? Meinst du die System-Anschlüsse?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Februar 2016)

ups, wird korrigiert, was für ein dummer Fehler. Noiseblocker 120 hinten, weil die einfach mehr "Dampf" haben, aber nur hinten!
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P (ITR-B12-P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oben reicht einer, der kommt nach hinten oben. Ein Lüfter davor würde nur kalte Luft aus dem Gehäuse ziehen
einblasend: vorne und unten
ausblasend: hinten und oben hinten

Netzteil natürlich drehen, dass MUSS kalte Luft ansaugen



Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Den hinteren über den 2. CPU Anschluss, damit er über die CPU geregelt wird richtig?
> SYS-Anschlüsse? Meinst du die System-Anschlüsse?


Genau so war es gemeint. Die Lüfterkurven musst Du dann selber einstellen. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## hanrot (16. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt 4-PIN PWM Lüfter und 3-PIN Spannungsgeregelte.
> Ich persönlich finde 3-PIN Lüfter leiser, aber Dein Mainboard hat nur Anschlüsse für4-PIN Lüfter
> 
> Sofern es "echte" 4-Pin Anschlüsse sind ist das natürlich immer ein nettes Extra (es git auch manche die den PWM-Pin nur als Dummy haben), aber 4-Pin Anschlüsse auf Mainboards sind generell auch auf 3-Pin abwärtskompatibel. ein Pin Plus, einer Masse dann Drehzahl und bei 4-Pin noch PWM. Schau doch mal nach ob du in deinem UEFI auf Voltage Regulierung anstatt PWM umstellen kannst?
> ...


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. Februar 2016)

Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Naja vorne kann ich ja leider keinen 2ten mehr einbauen, da dort kein Platz mehr ist.



Laut Handbuch und Specs auf der Corsair Seite kann man vorne einen zweiten Lüfter einbauen. Musst dir das Gehäuse mal genauer ansehen, eventuell mal die Front abnehmen.

Und was für ein Board ich habe?! Junge kannst du nicht meine Sig lesen?

@hanrot: Beim Z170 Pro Gaming kann man die Lüfteranschlüsse anpassen. Sowohl Spannungsregelung und PWM sind möglich. Und bequiet ist immer eine gute Wahl, jedoch gibt es Lüfter die Qualitativ und von der Lautstärke her, gleichzustellen sind.


----------



## Bockwurstus (16. Februar 2016)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch und Specs auf der Corsair Seite kann man vorne einen zweiten Lüfter einbauen. Musst dir das Gehäuse mal genauer ansehen, eventuell mal die Front abnehmen.
> 
> Und was für ein Board ich habe?! Junge kannst du nicht meine Sig lesen?
> 
> @hanrot: Beim Z170 Pro Gaming kann man die Lüfteranschlüsse anpassen. Sowohl Spannungsregelung und PWM sind möglich. Und bequiet ist immer eine gute Wahl, jedoch gibt es Lüfter die Qualitativ und von der Lautstärke her, gleichzustellen sind.



Dann muss ich mir das wohl nochmal genauer angucken 

Ja hatte deine Signatur nicht gesehen, war mit Tapatalk drin. 

Dann erwarte ich deinen Bericht, sobald du den Kühler eingebaut hast


----------



## Stratton (16. Februar 2016)

@Centurio Bockwurstus

Du hast unten ein Gerüst für deine HDD. Gibt es evtl. einen Adapter mit dem Du die in den 3,5" Schacht einbauen kannst, in dem Dein DVD-Laufwerk sitzt? Dann könntest Du das untere Gerüst auch entfernen und einen zusätzlichen Lüfter einbauen. Das würde vermutlich für weniger Wärme sorgen, die vom Netzteil ausgeht und zusätzlich der GraKa eine bessere Luftzufuhr bescheren.


----------



## Meroveus (16. Februar 2016)

Da ich grad Probleme mit dem verlinken habe, Google doch mal bitte nach The Big Air Cooling Investigation (ist von Bit-Tech). Da wird anhand verschiedener Anzahlen und Konstellationen, eindrucksvoll dargestellt wo sich das Optimum an Leistung  und wo das Sinnvolle Optimum aus Lautstärke / Leistung liegt. Nebenbei siehst du auch noch welchen Einfluss ein Seitenlüfter hat.

Ergebnisse werden natürlich von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse abweichen.

Edit: geht wieder, hier der Link The Big Air Cooling Investigation | bit-tech.net


----------

